# What type of plane do you like the best?



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what plane do you like the best and Why?

Brandon Snyder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Or what kind of electric airplanes do you like And why? just woundring what people like these days alot of choices out there!! All of them are fun.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

IF anyone had a questions about giant scale planes or even electric planes i will be glad to answer them for you!! 

Brandon Snyder


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Kavan Wingo


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Brandon, I have a question. 

What plane would you recommend for a beginner? I'm not really interested in the puny looking trainers, though I know they might be best for a starter. And electric would be best.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would reccomed th j3 cub form parkzone that is real nice!! or another is the or the (gws tiger moth biplane) the gws beaver or the formosa!! the planes are cheap it is the stuff you have to pit in them that is expensive. i would go with the hitec hs 55 i think are the mirco one they are like $15-20 and you will need three a speedcontrol and a reciver and remote so you are going to be looking some where around 175-250 depending on what you go wit for speedcontrol and motor and reciver? There is a bunch of other ones out there to chose form and they are all good. IF you are looking to get into some electrics to do some 3d the yak 55 is the way to go my buddy Barry fink makes them the plane is 80 i believe and the weeb site for the yak is www.copperheadaviation.com.



Brandon Snyder


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Hi Brandon, I have a question.
> 
> What plane would you recommend for a beginner? I'm not really interested in the puny looking trainers, though I know they might be best for a starter. And electric would be best.


Hey, want a good 3d yak thats easy to fly way cheap will fly fast or slow beginner or advanced? go to www.hobby-lobby.com and check out there yak55 and there brushless motor, the plane is 19.90 and the motor is 29.90, watch the little video they are awesome an so is the motor, Yes i do have one and many other planes and have been flying many many years, If youhave any questions or more questions i will be able to help as well with my 22+ years of flying anything, well that can fly and somethings i was told that couldnt LOL! anything will fly with enough horsepower!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree wit you the yak is a nice airplane if you have never flown before i am not sure if the uax is what you want to learn on that is my 02 but if you are looking for a nice 3d yak and will hold up to almost any crash it he yak55 form copperhead aviation. go to www.copperheadaviation.com and check it out. you will not be dissapointed. I will help any one out the best i can.

Mr.Tamiya do you fly a carden and what percent do you fly imac?


Brandon Snydre


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Mr. Tamiya. Thanks for the link and the video. It looks like a nice plane! This looks like a great plane to get started with so I can figure out the controls instead of worrying about breaking something I took hours to build.

So the kit is $20 and the motor is $30. The controller with be around $150, I guess? What do you recommend? And what about batteries? LiPo, I assume?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

If you are going to get real serious about you flying and will be getting in to gas or giant scale i would go with the jr 10x best radio going i think. for electric i would go with the 662 or the 6102 from jr. i would go with lipos and i would get the castel creation 15 or 25 awsome speed controls and the lipos go with the thunder power 3 cell 1200 mah or more what ever you can afford and go wit and axi or any outher outrunner motor with gear drive one bad landing you will bend a shaft or might strip a gear. hope this helps.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Mr. Tamiya. Thanks for the link and the video. It looks like a nice plane! This looks like a great plane to get started with so I can figure out the controls instead of worrying about breaking something I took hours to build.
> 
> So the kit is $20 and the motor is $30. The controller with be around $150, I guess? What do you recommend? And what about batteries? LiPo, I assume?


Yes Lipo 11.1 900mah for that plane is about 39.00 and you can get a charger from eflight for around 40.00 its pretty good, you will also need a brushless speed control, FOr that plane i suggest the inexpensive E flight 10 or 20. they are about 45.00, your radio depending on what you get can cost form 114.99 to $$$$$$ just depends on what you choose, a four channel radio is sufficent, but If you plan on staying in this for a while I suggest minimum of a 6 channel radio with some model memory. Its addictive and this will allow you to get into helis later or dropping fake bombs or R/C skydivers(most 6 channel computer radios with model memory are heli capable) If your not looking to spend a ton of money, you can keep it at around 140 to 180 of you go with the parkzone planes www.parkzone.com they come with everything you need and they fly nice, THe J3 he mentioned above is nice and if you wanted something a bit sportier go with the Stryker. They are a blast and can be upgraded later to go faster ect ect...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> i agree wit you the yak is a nice airplane if you have never flown before i am not sure if the uax is what you want to learn on that is my 02 but if you are looking for a nice 3d yak and will hold up to almost any crash it he yak55 form copperhead aviation. go to www.copperheadaviation.com and check it out. you will not be dissapointed. I will help any one out the best i can.
> 
> Mr.Tamiya do you fly a carden and what percent do you fly imac?
> 
> ...


i have flown many Carden Edge 540 42% with DA150's guys at my local club have them, I fly a 33% scratch built One Design, Kinda looks like an extra 300 and edge 540, it has a Zenoah G62 thats Tweaked out. I have been flying for 22yrs I am 31, started young like you. I dont compete except for local events. We lost our field about a year ago. We had a paved runway a nice pavilion, a heli pad it was awesome, the club had been there 40yrs and then a development started being built and they started complaining and we lost! I have flown with Frank Noll HIs nephew Jason I believe and Terry Nitsch, I have video of it at our last Giant scale fly in before we lost our field.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Yes Lipo 11.1 900mah for that plane is about 39.00 and you can get a charger from eflight for around 40.00 its pretty good, you will also need a brushless speed control, FOr that plane i suggest the inexpensive E flight 10 or 20. they are about 45.00, your radio depending on what you get can cost form 114.99 to $$$$$$ just depends on what you choose, a four channel radio is sufficent, but If you plan on staying in this for a while I suggest minimum of a 6 channel radio with some model memory. Its addictive and this will allow you to get into helis later or dropping fake bombs or R/C skydivers(most 6 channel computer radios with model memory are heli capable) If your not looking to spend a ton of money, you can keep it at around 140 to 180 of you go with the parkzone planes www.parkzone.com they come with everything you need and they fly nice, THe J3 he mentioned above is nice and if you wanted something a bit sportier go with the Stryker. They are a blast and can be upgraded later to go faster ect ect...


Well, I really just want to get a sturdy, decent looking plane that's fun to fly and not too expensive that I can learn on. Then I'd really like to get a ducted plane. Are those electric? If I get a plane, I'll most certainly be staying with the hobby!

But between the Yak, J3, and Stryker, which is best for a beginner that has the attributes I mentioned in my first line? And is the J3, ARF? I've seen the stryker at a local hobby shop and it looks cool!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> i have flown many Carden Edge 540 42% with DA150's guys at my local club have them, I fly a 33% scratch built One Design, Kinda looks like an extra 300 and edge 540, it has a Zenoah G62 thats Tweaked out. I have been flying for 22yrs I am 31, started young like you. I dont compete except for local events. We lost our field about a year ago. We had a paved runway a nice pavilion, a heli pad it was awesome, the club had been there 40yrs and then a development started being built and they started complaining and we lost! I have flown with Frank Noll HIs nephew Jason I believe and Terry Nitsch, I have video of it at our last Giant scale fly in before we lost our field.


Cool i never met jason or to many of the good guys. I a sorry to here about you guys losing your field.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Well, I really just want to get a sturdy, decent looking plane that's fun to fly and not too expensive that I can learn on. Then I'd really like to get a ducted plane. Are those electric? If I get a plane, I'll most certainly be staying with the hobby!
> 
> But between the Yak, J3, and Stryker, which is best for a beginner that has the attributes I mentioned in my first line? And is the J3, ARF? I've seen the stryker at a local hobby shop and it looks cool!


Yes the j3 is an arf. the j3 if you smash it it will just heavy and heavy wit epoxy. maybe the yak would me a good idea might be a little more money but just get some foam safe ca an the planes are so light a little more weight would not hurt a 10-17oz airplane i think that is what they are? Um i would go with the 11.1v 900mh or more dont get a gear drive motor!!! i would say speed a lil more money and get a eflite rotory motor or the axi motor but it will be worth it in the long run.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

How long would the Lipo 900mAh batteries last per charge?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

If you where to get the yak with the axi motor the lipo 900mah at half throtal will prb last 7 min? Not sure i run the 11.1v 1200 mah and i get about 9 min or so i do a lot of slow manuvers i dont ever fly full throtal i just do a lil torque rolling and rolling harriers and just stuff nice and slow. I am sure it will be about 7-8 min.

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I was afraid of that. But I guess most electric planes are within this range 7-10 minutes?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yah not to much flight time in electic planes they can be very fun though. Do you have an idea what you are going to go with for an electric yet?

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

And also for the lipos you need a special charger to did you know that?


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I was gonna ask about the charger but answered my own question. I'm leaning towards the Yak 3D, but I haven't had the chance to go to the hobby shop yet and look. 

It seems like the Yak is more of a hover/acrobatic plane, from the videos and pictures I've seen. Is it still an all around good flier? (I assume so, but just thought I'd ask)


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you can get a radio where you can have what is called dual rates on one rate you have very little throw and then on dual rate you have the max for 3d flying so on low rates the plane will be controable. you adjust them your self to fit what you like best. Do you have a field or know anybody close by to help you setup the radio they can confuse you if you have never used a computer radio if not i will give you my number you can call me and i will help you out the best i can. it is kind of hard to explian on this.

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

So you're saying that the 3D's aren't meant to be straight fliers like normal airplanes? I really just want something to learn on that isn't too expensive and something that won't break easily from crashes. The acrobatics sound and look cool, but I need to learn the basics first. So something uncontrolable in straight flight might not be the best idea.

Also, I think it would be wiser to buy a decent/good controller now instead of blowing tons of money on the plane so that I can slowly move up the ladder with my original controller.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok i would go with the gws tiger moth it is a biplane and will be perfect to learn on the plane is like 50 i think I personal would go with jr for my radio you can choose form jr,futaba,hitec and airtronics what ever you like best i use the jr 6102 radio. so i would go with the tiger moth and dont worry about the axi motor or the hight end spedo just go with gearbox motor stay witht the brushed motor and dont worry about lipos for this airplane.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I've brough this plane up before. I think someone said it would be less stable since it's a low wing plane. But it's listed as a park flyer and from the video, it doesn't look too fast. (I love this design!)
http://www.electrifly.com/parkflyers/gpma1157.html

Watcha think?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.electrifly.com/parkflyers/gpma1101.html this plane would not be bad to start out with it is a high wing plane and it has alot of dihedrial. which will make it more stable the the corsair is a very nice plane maybe try that for your second plane

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

bsracing8 said:


> http://www.electrifly.com/parkflyers/gpma1101.html this plane would not be bad to start out with it is a high wing plane and it has alot of dihedrial. which will make it more stable the the corsair is a very nice plane maybe try that for your second plane
> 
> Brandon


:lol: It's no fair! All the stable planes are dorky looking!
Thanks for the help, I'll continue to look around and keep asking if I think of some more questions. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I still might look at the J3 cub. Who knows....

The great planes site lists the Yak as an "advanced" plane and the cub as "Novice".

Do you have any input on the F27 Stryker. I forget who makes it.
Oh, and I can't find the JR radio you mentioned. I looked at Tower Hobbies under 4 channel.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tower does not carry jr go to www.horizonhobby.com they have them let me check in to that plane for you and i will tell you what i think?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

just get the remote and crystle because it come wit standard size servos and you cant use them in electric planes ask for the micro pack with your radio when you get it.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Did you find out what you are going to go with? and did you check on the radio from horizon?

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Nope, haven't had a chance. And final exams are coming up.... :freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> If you where to get the yak with the axi motor the lipo 900mah at half throtal will prb last 7 min? Not sure i run the 11.1v 1200 mah and i get about 9 min or so i do a lot of slow manuvers i dont ever fly full throtal i just do a lil torque rolling and rolling harriers and just stuff nice and slow. I am sure it will be about 7-8 min.
> 
> Brandon


Man I get like 15 to 20 minutes with my AXI and a 1320 11.1 lipo, and thats at about half throttle or less.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> :lol: It's no fair! All the stable planes are dorky looking!
> Thanks for the help, I'll continue to look around and keep asking if I think of some more questions. Thanks for the help!


YEah I agree! Unfortunately, But in order to fly easy and have beginner features, they tend to look a bit "dorky" But a cub is a great trainer type plane that will do minor aerobatics! the only issue with the cub for a begginer is that its a tail dragger and can ground loop (tail spins out ) on you when taking off from the ground. BUt at least its pretty cool looking(at least i think so) and if you want to build Great planes offers a Electri-cub Kit and then you can make it any color you want! I had done my 1/4 scale cub in US Navy colors! it was awesome! I miss it!!! ( I sold it)


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> YEah I agree! Unfortunately, But in order to fly easy and have beginner features, they tend to look a bit "dorky" But a cub is a great trainer type plane that will do minor aerobatics! the only issue with the cub for a begginer is that its a tail dragger and can ground loop (tail spins out ) on you when taking off from the ground. BUt at least its pretty cool looking(at least i think so) and if you want to build Great planes offers a Electri-cub Kit and then you can make it any color you want! I had done my 1/4 scale cub in US Navy colors! it was awesome! I miss it!!! ( I sold it)


I really like the Cub design, but it's a bit more expensive, plus it's probably not as durable for a beginner like me. And yes, it doesn't have tri-cycle wheels.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, I just found the Cub RTF at www.horizonhobby.com . $160 eveything included. But the radio is only 3 channel. Does the Cub have airlerons? Doesn't look like it.

Is there another Cub made by someone else that is better? Or was Parkzone the plane you were referring to?

I would prefer a RTF or ARF electric plane.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

no it does not have airlerons but that is the one i was referring to i am not sur of any other cubs that are RTF. I will keep my i open for any.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry my bad i have not flow my electric since october and i do get like 17min at half throtal. 


Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok, I think I've narrowed it down to the F27 Stryker and the J3 Cub. 

I like the Xport compatibility on the Stryker if my brother ever decides to get one so we can have some dog-fights! 

Here are the links to the two planes. Both are complete RTF kits.
Stryker: http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ1200

Cub: http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ1100

Is electric really the way I want to go as a beginner? I always thought gas engines would be a pain to maintain, so I though it would be better to start out small, then move up.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

The cub would be a better begginer, But the stryker is good too! and will be more fun once you learn to fly, I work for a local hobby shop and I have had success with begginers using the stryker, it is very crash resilient and parts are cheap. about the same price as the cub, plus the stryker can be modified later with brushless and made even better!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

The are very good beginer planes I would good with the cub. the only thing i would buy for the cub it a gws 10X8 11X8 prop for it i did not think it flew good with the stock prop. the prop is only like 2-3 dollars.

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you made a choice yet? Before you know it flying season will be over!!!
I just got my self a yak from hobby lobby nice plane!! let me know if you need help finding other planes!! I will be glad to help.

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm going out to look maybe this weekend if I'm lucky. Exams are next week and then I'm free to search.

I'll let you guys know when I buy my plane.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok good luck on your exams.

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

OK, out of these 4 Parkzone planes, which do you like/recommend?

P-51D Mustang
F-27 Stryker
J3 Cub
Decathlon

http://www.parkzone.com/

Of course, I like the Stryker and Mustang. I like the Mustang the best, though it might be less stable.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

the j3 cub it is the only one i flew for parkzone planes do your self a favior when you get the cub get your self a gws 10x8 prop the stock one sucks!! I think.



Brandon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

The mustang is fully repairable just like any of em so if you like, get it, will it be as stable as the stryker, no, is it prettier yes, she is a beaut! either will make good additions to anyones arsenal, the cubor decatholon are definitley geared more for beginners, but eth mustang and stryker have dual rates so you can fly em slow and easy or fast and crazy!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah the mustang is also a nice plane!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are all nice planes hard to decided i know!! hope you will have fun with any of these planes all verry good!!!

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

How would I convert the Mustang to Li-po batteries? It says it is 3-cell Lipo compatible. Can I run lithiums with the stock motor included?

I'm hoping lipos could maybe increase flight time, am I correct?

BTW, I've decided on the Mustang, I just need to scrounge up the money...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> How would I convert the Mustang to Li-po batteries? It says it is 3-cell Lipo compatible. Can I run lithiums with the stock motor included?
> 
> I'm hoping lipos could maybe increase flight time, am I correct?
> 
> BTW, I've decided on the Mustang, I just need to scrounge up the money...


Yes and no, they are plug and play compatible with lipos, you may have to change the connector on the lipo , But if you go lipo I would suggest upgrading to deans connectors on the plane and on the lipo, Yes you will get longer run time if the lipo Mah is higher than the pack in the plane, you will definitley have more power with 11.1 lipo, and yes the stock motor can be run with lipo. lipos need a different charger too!


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Are these the plugs I'd need? What are deans connectors?
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/RelatedParts.aspx?ProdID=PKZ1500&Category=Optional+Accessories&SubCategory=

The provided Ni-MH batteries are 1000 mah, the Lipos are 2100 mah, so they woul last longer. Any idea how long if the stock batts run 15 mins?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Are these the plugs I'd need? What are deans connectors?
> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/RelatedParts.aspx?ProdID=PKZ1500&Category=Optional+Accessories&SubCategory=
> 
> The provided Ni-MH batteries are 1000 mah, the Lipos are 2100 mah, so they woul last longer. Any idea how long if the stock batts run 15 mins?


no go to http://www.wsdeans.com/products/plugs/ultra_plug.html they have then at your LHS. I realy would fly it with the regular bats first!!!! be alittle less powerful


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I realy would fly it with the regular bats first!!!! be alittle less powerful


Oh I am! The Lipos are a little too expensive to get right now. I was just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey guys, I finally bought my Parkzone P51 Mustang and I have a question. The peak charger included with the set has a 12V car adaptor but no power outlet plug. Is there an adaptor that will let me charge it in the house.

I see the point of charging it in the car, but no 2nd adaptor is kind of screwy. 

Would a 40-minute charge from a non-running car battery be enough to kill it? I don't think it would, but just to be safe...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Hey guys, I finally bought my Parkzone P51 Mustang and I have a question. The peak charger included with the set has a 12V car adaptor but no power outlet plug. Is there an adaptor that will let me charge it in the house.
> 
> I see the point of charging it in the car, but no 2nd adaptor is kind of screwy.
> 
> Would a 40-minute charge from a non-running car battery be enough to kill it? I don't think it would, but just to be safe...


thats the way they come, only with a car charger sorry!. you can charge it from a non running car battery yes! charging wont kill it your only pulling 4 amps at best


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks! The charge rate is 1.4 amps.

Have any flying tips for a first-timer? I've played that RealFlight(?) computer program at a hobby store and found it pretty easy to maneuver. Is it harder in real-life? Wind, etc....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Thanks! The charge rate is 1.4 amps.
> 
> Have any flying tips for a first-timer? I've played that RealFlight(?) computer program at a hobby store and found it pretty easy to maneuver. Is it harder in real-life? Wind, etc....


yeah Dont crash! LOL the best thing I can tell you is take it easy, dont get over zealous on the stick inputs, a little goes a long way. make sure for your first flight your in a very large open area. and I always taught people to keep the plane to the right of them so the controls never change, meaning so that the plane is never comming straight back at you, because then left is right and right is left! thats where most pilots make there mistake.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

so how have you been makeing out with your airplane?

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

bsracing8 said:


> so how have you been makeing out with your airplane?
> 
> Brandon


I ended up getting the Parkzone Super Decathlon. I found a local flying club with one guy who had the Mustang and he strongly recommended another plane. The Decathlon runs great and the 2 rates are nice. The guys at my local field really made learning alot easier.

I'm thinking my next purchase will be a Lipo and then maybe a Stryker with the PZ Mustang receiver for Lipo power. I have 2, maybe 3 guys who fly combat with PZ's combat modules.

Then I want a warbird. Any of you guys have any experience with GWS warbirds?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> I ended up getting the Parkzone Super Decathlon. I found a local flying club with one guy who had the Mustang and he strongly recommended another plane. The Decathlon runs great and the 2 rates are nice. The guys at my local field really made learning alot easier.
> 
> I'm thinking my next purchase will be a Lipo and then maybe a Stryker with the PZ Mustang receiver for Lipo power. I have 2, maybe 3 guys who fly combat with PZ's combat modules.
> 
> Then I want a warbird. Any of you guys have any experience with GWS warbirds?


yup they all seem to fly great, you can t go wrong with any of em but I am partucular to the p40


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Have you two flown the Cub or Decathlon for awhile? Do you own one?
I've read that the Venom 370 motor is a good upgrade for both planes.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have had a lot of stick time on the cub not so much on the decathlon. but not sure what would be a good motor for the plane but i will tell you what would be an awsome motor for it is the AXI 2208/34 got to hobby-lobby.com they have a sale on them right now for 50.00. they are AWSOME i would never go back to a gear drive again the outrunners are great just my opinion.


Brandon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> I have had a lot of stick time on the cub not so much on the decathlon. but not sure what would be a good motor for the plane but i will tell you what would be an awsome motor for it is the AXI 2208/34 got to hobby-lobby.com they have a sale on them right now for 50.00. they are AWSOME i would never go back to a gear drive again the outrunners are great just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Brandon


Just the cub for me too, I agree with the outrunner thing ,no more gears for me either!


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

bsracing8 said:


> I have had a lot of stick time on the cub not so much on the decathlon. but not sure what would be a good motor for the plane but i will tell you what would be an awsome motor for it is the AXI 2208/34 got to hobby-lobby.com they have a sale on them right now for 50.00. they are AWSOME i would never go back to a gear drive again the outrunners are great just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Brandon


I'm sure eventually I will go brushless, but right now it is WAY to expensive. Plus I don't have a good Transmitter right now. I need that first. Hopefully by Christmas.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know brushless is expensive!! But you do not need a real good radio you have to make a choice between futaba or jr? I personaly fly jr it is the most user friendly radio i have used!! Go with some thing atleats 6 channel or higher like the jr 6102 is an awsome radio you can pick one up for like 250? But a real good one is the jr pcm10x but that is 1,200.


BRANDON


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

bsracing8 said:


> i know brushless is expensive!! But you do not need a real good radio you have to make a choice between futaba or jr? I personaly fly jr it is the most user friendly radio i have used!! Go with some thing atleats 6 channel or higher like the jr 6102 is an awsome radio you can pick one up for like 250? But a real good one is the jr pcm10x but that is 1,200.
> 
> 
> BRANDON


I plan on getting a JR 6102 around Christmas as well as a good brushless motor/ESC. I'm leaning towards an AXI. I'd love to get an AXI brushless and stick it in the Great Planes Combat Corsair. It's a balsa plane, so by then I'm hoping my skills will be good enough. The Stryker should be a good aileron trainer for that.

Literally EVERYONE at my flying club has the 6102.

And when I said in my previous post that I don't have a good Tx...I'm using the PZ Tx from the Decathlon. So I'm not thinking I need a $1000 controller.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I also have the 6102 and it is awsome but i know what you are saying about the 1000 bucks it is alot to spend. i would deff go with the axi!! 

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

What Axi would power the Great Planes Combat Corsair? It's a 2-3 lb plane and I saw on Hobby-lobby.com that there are mulitple versions of the same motor. What's the difference? How many amps the motor can handle?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

for my hobby-lobby yak i use a axi 2208/34 but it is only 12 ounces!! I would go with the axi-2814-12 will do it flies 4 pound models and up but if you are looking for horse power go with the axi 2820-10 that flies 5 pound models and up!!

Brandon Snyder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

2208/34 

the last didget is the winds in the motor so it would be a 34 wine's motor and so on if it was 12 at the end it would be a 12 wine's? the less wine's i belive that it would have more power?

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey Brandon, have you tried out the BP21 (Balsa Products 21) brushless motor?

Right now it's only $19 and I think $20-$30 for the ESC.

I saw this on RCuniverse. A few guys are modifying the motor mount on the Stryker to use the BP21. It's only for smaller planes about 16 oz or less. A guy at my field also flies it on his Cobra and it's pretty fast!

http://www.balsapr.com/catalog/motors/BPBrushlessView.asp?ProductId=U422859


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like an aswsome motor just my opoinin i would not go with any thing but an outrunner? But it will work in you case. looks like a nice motor.



Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, when I go brushless, no more gearboxes....to much of a mess.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

outrunners are the only way to go!! When i have gear boxes i always strioed the gear when i landed so i just come in hover the plane and hold it there and grab it!! 


Brandon


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

I Fly The Stranger Special !


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

dave w 1 said:


> I Fly The Stranger Special !


lol u da man dave!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

the stranger is by far the best there is. good recommendation Dave w 1! bsracing8 are you a pro flyer? i think i have seen you in magizines b4?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am a vey good flyer i go and fly contest all over the NE like marry land to and as far north as you can go! I might be in a mag? but i sure want to be a pro driver!! haha


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

not much chit chat going on here!

Brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Ummm....

Let's list the planes we want or plan on getting in the future.

I have a PZ Stryker on order, building it from parts. The Rx and elevons are on backorder so I'm not happy. I'll be running 1320 mah Lipo.

I want a Great Planes Mini Super Sportster and plan on putting a Himax brushless in it with Lipo. Not sure on which motor yet, probably a direct-drive.

Also want a GWS Zero with a Himax or BP21 brushless outrunner.

My PZ Decathlon is too tame right now, not enough power and no ailerons. I've reached the extent of it's aerobatic abilities. It's been through the ringer. Pile-drove it into some tall weeds coming out of a failed low-altitude loop. Only cracked the cowl.
Also blew off a flight-table at the field and cracked the entire right side of the elevator. Still flies like a champ.

Brandon, are you on any RC airplane forums? I'm registered on RCuniverse and visit the Parkflyer area regularly. RCgroups wouldn't let me register for some reason.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am a member of rcu but dont go on that to much! I am on here alot I dont know why it will not let you sign up that is strange? Email them and see what tey say. I hope to have a nice new big airplane for this spring!! Something like a 52% pitts challanger!! That would be nice.

brandon


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Update, The Decathlon is old news. Got my lipo Stryker up and flying, has about 6 flights on it now. Screams like a bat outta hell! I find it very easy to fly also. On windy days, like today, I can just get up high, cut the power and sit around for awhile while it catches some air. Glides very nice!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awsome glad to hear you are having fun with the new plane!!!! Are you ever going to get a 35%? Or 40% I love them but when they go down you almost wan't to cry it hurts!! you are talking 5,000 -9,000 when they go down!!! But nothing flies better the a 40%!! Maybe the real ones fly better? I am going to school to be a aerobatic pilot!!! I want to be just like JIMMY FRANKLIN!!! Jim Franklin Will always be missed!!

Brandon Snyder
Hear is a pic of jim... Jim was one of the best aerobatic pilots in the world he was killed on 7/10/05 in a Airplane crash With his best friend Bobby Younkin the where preforming what they call Masters of Disaster. No one know's what happen there flying is so close!!! This i what i am sure happend the one part goes like this the jet truck is on the ground and jim franklin has a jet and yes I said jet on the bottom of his 1937 waco and he races the truck and bobby comes from the other end of the runway and they meet in the middle and they both go to knife edge and that is where i am sure every thing went wrong. Jimmy and Bobby I will miss you guys!!!






















​


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't know if I'll ever get that big. It seems really cool, maybe when I start making some really good money after college I could step up to something close to that level. :lol:

I don't know if there's any way I could justify 5-9K on a model plane.
Most likely the largest I'll go is around 60" wingspan for now. My local field isn't big enough for anything larger, and we only fly electric. The closest gas field is probably 45 mins away, whereas my little electric field with a 500ft paved runway is only 10 mins away.

The Fliton Mini Edge and Extra are looking very tempting!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

yah i hear you on the big thing but i love them!!! I just never want mine to go down i think i would cry!! haha LOL.

Brandon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


>


WOW now i know who these guys are! I saw these guys the first time back in 1996 at the Lorain county airshow, I thought it was nutz to see a dam waco with a turbine and radial engine! it was sweet he would do a fly buy on the prop and the pull up and go vertical and throttle the jet engine and climb straight up out of sight! not to mention that the dude wing walks on it too! I wil lmiss them now too knowing now who they are!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

you and me bolth will miss them!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

where are you guys where is all the chit chat!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

HMMM where is everyone i take it not to mant flyers on this site?

Brandon


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

bsracing8 said:


> HMMM where is everyone i take it not to mant flyers on this site?
> 
> Brandon


 
Nobodies talkin' balsa/dope/nitro. Yeah I voted "other":thumbsup:


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

haha What type of plane do you fly CRAZY MIKE?

Brandon


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

You expected less?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what kind of plane is that that is a wing i am seeing? 

Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope everyone had a merry xmas!!!!


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Oops, forgot about this board. I've been on RCgroups too much. 

Just got a Carl Goldberg Super Chipmunk with an E-flite 450 outrunner. Very nice flyer!

Brandon, got any videos of your flying? You say you fly competition, I'd like to see some stuff.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont have a videos sorry.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt not to much talk going on hear!!!! Any luck with the chipmunk?

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea brandon ya know what kind of plane i like best?



THE KIND THAT FLYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine fly well!!!!

Brandon


----------



## shoes (Nov 17, 2009)

hi new to this site been flying r/c planes on n off for over 30 years.......present interest is electric ducted fans jets.......iam havin an ball flying them........i did some pattern competion in the middle 80s.......i have an Goldburg ultimite bipe (kit) with ys 120, great flying aircraft.......iam now covering an su-27 ive built from ak models will be usuing jett 91 on it for power


----------



## kid_kreit (Feb 8, 2010)

I like all model airplanes!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hangar 9 Warbirds. Great historical models.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

www.3dhobbyshop.com 
and 
www.extremeflightrc.com 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirby1 (Aug 12, 2011)

i like Free Flight.
F1J Freeflight


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

Other than kits I have built myself, I like Hangar 9's stuff.


----------



## tokerlund (Jun 27, 2012)

Great Poll!


----------



## adam402 (Aug 19, 2012)

i like 
 rc jetplan F9F Panther 4CH RC 64mm EDF RTF Fighter Jet - 2.4GHz - 95mph!.... . 
The Grumman F9F Panther was one of the Navy's first carrier-based jet fighters. Finished to a high standard it's an excellent replica of the real aircraft. Extra features like a realistic landing gear and clear cockpit with pilot add to the authenticity of this model. If you're really good you will be able to perform the famous 'Cobra Maneuver' with this radio controlled jet.


----------



## ToyToy2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

im learning so much from this site, this is very addictive. thanks


----------



## lawrencereddin (Jan 2, 2013)

I love Composite Arf the most

================================
Laser Pointers


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

Now flying something is a best hobby of every one.I also have a Cessana EP 400 electric plane.This is is not only to learn one of the best planes but also used for 3D aerobatics. It is not only easy, but also strong and before, it is durable! All the electronics are pre-installed. So you can in few minutes after opening the package and faster flying mount!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

adam402 said:


> i like
> rc jetplan F9F Panther 4CH RC 64mm EDF RTF Fighter Jet - 2.4GHz - 95mph!.... .
> The Grumman F9F Panther was one of the Navy's first carrier-based jet fighters. Finished to a high standard it's an excellent replica of the real aircraft. Extra features like a realistic landing gear and clear cockpit with pilot add to the authenticity of this model. If you're really good you will be able to perform the famous 'Cobra Maneuver' with this radio controlled jet.


A very nice model I really like it. its a nicely designed, I must say that the capability and features of a rc plane make it more desirable and demanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------

